# Metal Fabricators



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

So having had my gym kit for a while at home I've decided on what I'm missing and what would work with the space left.

So with a landmine attachment and oly bar I'd like;

1)

T Bar Row handle with both wide grip and narrow grip handles. I can't find one of these that will fit an Oly bar in uk.

2)

Viking press to go onto an oly bar but also holds weight plates at either side opposed to being stacked in front of it. Again I cannot find an off the shelf in the uk.

Have attached pics of what I'm after. Anyone recommend a fabricator for these? I had a look at one company whom produce their own strongman bar and that alone is £650.

Cheers fellas.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@Alex butcher

This anything that could be done?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Unfortunately Alex didn't have the tooling for the oly bar size tubing needed.

However I persevered and had an amazing company make me the kit I was after. Luke at Fab Worx UK did a superb job. Highly recommend him for such jobs. Check out his fb or insta.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Great piece's.

im looking into My own welding fabrication workshop from home in the new yr.

fabricating Custom extreme heavy duty aparratus (attachments)

power cage's etc.

using 5mm gauge steel

instead of the typical 2-3mm which is used

H.S use 3mm

Also I have designed a series of plate loading innovative plate load Machines

wich im very excited about their photo-type build stage's.


----------

